# Goldsmith?



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone know a good reputable goldsmith in Manila?

I'd prefer Makati or Ortagas areas but will go elsewhere if necessary. I broke my gold chain.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I would think Binondo would be the place to find goldsmiths.


----------

